# Intel i7 5820k with 32GB RAM, Garbage or Useful?



## BasariStudios (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi all, recently, about 3 months ago i built an i9 10900k System with 64GB RAM,
few mm.2 nvme and some SSDs with a 2060 GPU. Its a pretty good machine.
That machine retired my i7 5820k based machine with 32GB RAM a 960 Strix GPU
and few SSDs. It ran pretty stable and good and it still is but its just laying in the
corner with its own Monitor. I have the habit of whenever i built a new machine i just
throw the old one out. Is there something that this machine can help me Studio wise?
I own VE PRO 7 and have an additional License for VE PRO 7 and can get for 7 too.
My main concern is, how much can i gain? Is all the trouble of connecting, setting up,
setting up every time you turn them on, finding space for key and monitor all worth it
for what i will be actually getting out of it?

Thanks


----------



## storyteller (Jan 25, 2021)

Some suggestions: a video slave machine, pro tools stem machine, for OBS so not to affect your DAW when streaming...


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

Each to their own but if you're using hungry sample libraries then you might want every bit of memory you can have but I'm guessing memory isn't really an issue otherwise you would have installed 128gb in your 10900k? Like many here, I've been using VEPro in a network for years. Is it worth it to gain that extra 32gb? Hmm, possibly, but I would try and max out the i9 first then max out the 5820k (to 64gb I believe) and then use it.


----------



## peladio (Jan 25, 2021)

I know several professionals that still use 2600k as their main machine so 5820k is far from garbage..


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't forget, using Windows 10 remote desktop allows straight forwards access from your DAW and you'll only need the separate keyboard/monitor for the odd day that it decides to not boot up as it should. Before Remote Desktop I used a switcher to swap between keyboard/monitor/mouse, so that's another option to share these peripherals.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jan 25, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Don't forget, using Windows 10 remote desktop allows straight forwards access from your DAW and you'll only need the separate keyboard/monitor for the odd day that it decides to not boot up as it should. Before Remote Desktop I used a switcher to swap between keyboard/monitor/mouse, so that's another option to share these peripherals.


Thanks, i use Win 10 on both machines. That is very good, i need to do some 
research on it how to set all up. Only problem is, my main machine has 1 Ethernet
Port while the other 2. The main one needs that port for Internet but i have another
10GB Ethernet card that came with the Mobo, i don't feel like installing but maybe i should.

Thanks


----------



## BasariStudios (Jan 25, 2021)

peladio said:


> I know several professionals that still use 2600k as their main machine so 5820k is far from garbage..


And those machines still hold up with the Power Demand now?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I also still use a 5820k as my main machine (with 112GB RAM). While I do intend on upgrading in the near future, I could easily continue to use it for fairly intensive VI work (and still do).
If you think you'd benefit from a separate sample-server, it should be a great machine for that purpose.
I'm more of a one-machine kinda guy these days though, so I'll likely be selling it as a pre-built rig.
(oh btw does anyone wanna buy a 5820k-based rig??)


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I also still use a 5820k as my main machine (with 112GB RAM). While I do intend on upgrading in the near future, I could easily continue to use it for fairly intensive VI work (and still do).
> If you think you'd benefit from a separate sample-server, it should be a great machine for that purpose.
> I'm more of a one-machine kinda guy these days though, so I'll likely be selling it as a pre-built rig.
> (oh btw does anyone wanna buy a 5820k-based rig??)


One of my slaves is a 5820k and I thought the limit was 64gb. Impressed to hear that you've managed to put so much RAM in there.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Thanks, i use Win 10 on both machines. That is very good, i need to do some
> research on it how to set all up. Only problem is, my main machine has 1 Ethernet
> Port while the other 2. The main one needs that port for Internet but i have another
> 10GB Ethernet card that came with the Mobo, i don't feel like installing but maybe i should.
> ...


How about using a USB ethernet adapter - I use one on my laptop and works fine.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 25, 2021)

pmountford said:


> One of my slaves is a 5820k and I thought the limit was 64gb. Impressed to hear that you've managed to put so much RAM in there.


It will depend on your motherboard. Mine is an ASUS X99 DELUXE, with 8 RAM slots. It can easily support 128GB.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 25, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Don't forget, using Windows 10 remote desktop allows straight forwards access from your DAW and you'll only need the separate keyboard/monitor for the odd day that it decides to not boot up as it should. Before Remote Desktop I used a switcher to swap between keyboard/monitor/mouse, so that's another option to share these peripherals.


The downside is that it only works if you have Win 10 Pro.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It will depend on your motherboard. Mine is an ASUS X99 DELUXE, with 8 RAM slots. It can easily support 128GB.


Thanks @Jdiggity1 for that. Kind of a plan changer for me as I wanted to move everything to one server and now thinking I could upgrade it to 128gb using 8 slots could mean I won't have to ditch the 4x16gb I already have.


----------



## Drjay (Jan 25, 2021)

BTW: every time I try to start VEPro via a RDP session, VEPro complains and does not start up. Is there a special setting?


----------



## Evans (Jan 27, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It will depend on your motherboard. Mine is an ASUS X99 DELUXE, with 8 RAM slots. It can easily support 128GB.


Wait, really? I thought the X99 Deluxe was still 64 GB max, despite the number of slots (I used to have one). Was there a BIOS update?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 27, 2021)

peladio said:


> I know several professionals that still use 2600k as their main machine so 5820k is far from garbage..


I'm still using my Intel i7 2600k. 99.9% of the time it does everything I need. For the other 0.1%, there are easy work arounds. I can afford a new PC, but it's just not a pressing need. The biggest obstacle you run into is driver support for older hardware; not so much limitations of the CPU, etc. 

I should note that I'm not doing huge orchestral templates. 

If you're not sure you can use it, I'd consider selling it. Lots of folks would like to have PC like that.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 1, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It will depend on your motherboard. Mine is an ASUS X99 DELUXE, with 8 RAM slots. It can easily support 128GB.


I have the same MoBo on the 5820k, the USB 3.1


----------

